# Western basin...?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Not complaining.. I'm catching plenty of eyes.. but just curious why Capt. Mike Wojo is the only one posting island area reports...?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm guessing it's because they are so easy to catch right now.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We had good success Mon pm and Tue am out if Green Cove and I didn't post a report because I couldn't be specific, because it wasn't my spot, and the guys I fished with were not wanting the area charter fleet to be all over it.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> We had good success Mon pm and Tue am out if Green Cove and I didn't post a report because I couldn't be specific, because it wasn't my spot, and the guys I fished with were not wanting the area charter fleet to be all over it.


I know that seems to be the western basin philosophy Jim...there is only 42,000,000 walleye out there and a handful of "other" guys might catch them all in one afternoon...yet the guys east of here all seem to openly share info and somehow keep catch fish.... how can that be ...????


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

I have been trying to post weekly (typically Mon/Tues) from our trips over the weekend. Will be having one on here soon from the weekend.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Come on over to the Central. My spots are your spots. Not that I really have any spots nor do I want any spots. I can see not wanting 100 boats on my spots... well if I owned any spots that is. But if I had spots, you are surly welcome to those spots. Not that I can offer spots anyway because it ain’t my lake. It’s a good thing you can’t buy acreage or spots on the water, we would all be screwed outta so called spots. Because as of 2018 there are 112 walleye per hectare (about 2.5 acres.) or “spots”. (316 perch per hectare or spot in Ohio waters by the way but who’s counting.) And you’re welcome to those spots also. I’ve also heard the WB can be spotty when asking about spots. But again, my spots are your spots which are posted most of the times, if not it’s just from sounding redundant as someone mentioned that you can find good spots just about anywhere. If I can save you a trip or gas money to reach all these spots, I’ll be glad to do so. Just ask. Plenty of spots to go around. How’s that for being spot on on?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

aquaholic2 , East is a totally different ball game, I'm sure you know that. Nuff said.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Jim, I’m just making light on the subject matter is all. Nothing personal towards ya or anyone else.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Feel free to fish this area


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

HookSet Harvey said:


> View attachment 311787
> Feel free to fish this area


Uh oh.. you’ve done it now.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

when i get to my spot i put an x on the bott of the boat so i know where my spot is hahahah


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I can understand where Jim is coming from. Even out in the central basin, especially when the fishing is tough, if someone else gives me numbers, I will make my report a little vague as to not give it away. Right now, all you have to do is leave the harbour and look for the fleet of boats. There is no secret, there are fish from Geneva to the PA line.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

funny story couple years ago when perch was sought after we were out of fairport at the hump. the only boat .. now we were slammin the perch and i heard a plea for help finding fish , so i felt compassionate enoughh to help the guy out so i shouted out where i was and what was goin on.. couple minutes later the guy shows up and we were anchored up having a good time dropping perch in the cooler,, but anothr few minutes later and it looked like the ohio navy was converging on us within 10 minutes we were tight with lots of boats. i mean lots hahahah


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 311789
> 
> Uh oh.. you’ve done it now.


Pretty sure this picture was taken in the south passage. Lol


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

I know its a week away, but we'll be up next week staying on PIB. Looking for help with general direction/areas to try. Should we go west towards west sister, or head east, north of kelley's? Ccentral basin run is a little too far for our boat....thanks


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

42 million fish you wouldn't think you would need a report to find some. There are walleye being hammered from Toledo to Pennsylvania right now. June is always good fishing. Guys that normally struggle catching walleye are limiting out. Go to any fish cleaning station and talk to people who have been out. Thats just one good way to find out information.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

sjwano said:


> I know its a week away, but we'll be up next week staying on PIB. Looking for help with general direction/areas to try. Should we go west towards west sister, or head east, north of kelley's? Ccentral basin run is a little too far for our boat....thanks


I'd wait until its closer to the date and start watching the sat pics to determine where the clean water is...cleaner water faster the limit (least for us this year).


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Come on over to the Central. My spots are your spots. Not that I really have any spots nor do I want any spots. I can see not wanting 100 boats on my spots... well if I owned any spots that is. But if I had spots, you are surly welcome to those spots. Not that I can offer spots anyway because it ain’t my lake. It’s a good thing you can’t buy acreage or spots on the water, we would all be screwed outta so called spots. Because as of 2018 there are 112 walleye per hectare (about 2.5 acres.) or “spots”. (316 perch per hectare or spot in Ohio waters by the way but who’s counting.) And you’re welcome to those spots also. I’ve also heard the WB can be spotty when asking about spots. But again, my spots are your spots which are posted most of the times, if not it’s just from sounding redundant as someone mentioned that you can find good spots just about anywhere. If I can save you a trip or gas money to reach all these spots, I’ll be glad to do so. Just ask. Plenty of spots to go around. How’s that for being spot on on?


 SPOT ON


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

sjwano said:


> I know its a week away, but we'll be up next week staying on PIB. Looking for help with general direction/areas to try. Should we go west towards west sister, or head east, north of kelley's? Ccentral basin run is a little too far for our boat....thanks


I have been fishing W of N Bass & on the US border. U have to find clean water if u want to slam them. The problem in close is that u make one drift in clean water & by the time u make a 2nd drift it can be dirty. Sat W of Green we took 8 in 20 min on our first drift with over 3 ft of visibility. On our 2nd drift we could only take 2 with less than 1 ft of visibility within a few ft of our first drift line. Ran N to the border & took 12 in 15 min with 4 ft of visibility. If u can find even a small area with clean water u can hammer them.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Yep limit yesterday and today ! Well Basicly same area for a week.know NW of North Bass up close to Middle Sister and the Us/Can.line ! A little west today ! 
Limits everyday Drift & Casting on the Eye-Keeper Charter boat since the first Sunday in May ! 
Plenty of open.dates to get in on the best fishing in over 30+ years !
Capt Mike 
216 650 1571 call or txt or email at [email protected]


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Just run out towards F can out in the flats. You'll see plenty of fish and the boats as well. No secret, it's everyone's lake.


----------



## wlleye hunter (Jul 6, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Come on over to the Central. My spots are your spots. Not that I really have any spots nor do I want any spots. I can see not wanting 100 boats on my spots... well if I owned any spots that is. But if I had spots, you are surly welcome to those spots. Not that I can offer spots anyway because it ain’t my lake. It’s a good thing you can’t buy acreage or spots on the water, we would all be screwed outta so called spots. Because as of 2018 there are 112 walleye per hectare (about 2.5 acres.) or “spots”. (316 perch per hectare or spot in Ohio waters by the way but who’s counting.) And you’re welcome to those spots also. I’ve also heard the WB can be spotty when asking about spots. But again, my spots are your spots which are posted most of the times, if not it’s just from sounding redundant as someone mentioned that you can find good spots just about anywhere. If I can save you a trip or gas money to reach all these spots, I’ll be glad to do so. Just ask. Plenty of spots to go around. How’s that for being spot on on?


That made my head spin!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Over the weekend F can area was muddy 
with no fish and no boats at least when I stopped by to try it. Had to get out further to find better water and fish.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

hearttxp said:


> Yep limit yesterday and today ! Well Basicly same area for a week.know NW of North Bass up close to Middle Sister and the Us/Can.line ! A little west today !
> Limits everyday Drift & Casting on the Eye-Keeper Charter boat since the first Sunday in May !
> Plenty of open.dates to get in on the best fishing in over 30+ years !
> Capt Mike
> ...


At'a boy Mike.... keep smokin em....


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> At'a boy Mike.... keep smokin em....


Wife and I only had a couple hours tonight so we set up trolling spoons very close to mouse...not on fire but steady action very close to the Marina...


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I told a friend exactly where I was at this weekend , not because he needed help catching fish , but because we were gonna fish around each other. Not 5 minutes later a boat pulled up 200 yards from us lol. I didn’t even go anywhere specific. I just started trolling when the water cleared up. I used to get potted down by charters on the regular when I fished out west.


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

bustedrod said:


> funny story couple years ago when perch was sought after we were out of fairport at the hump. the only boat .. now we were slammin the perch and i heard a plea for help finding fish , so i felt compassionate enoughh to help the guy out so i shouted out where i was and what was goin on.. couple minutes later the guy shows up and we were anchored up having a good time dropping perch in the cooler,, but anothr few minutes later and it looked like the ohio navy was converging on us within 10 minutes we were tight with lots of boats. i mean lots hahahah


That's what cell phones are for.Private conversations.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

aquaholic2 said:


> At'a boy Mike.... keep smokin em....


42 more today !


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

Did real well north of Kelly's Sunday I just try to stay away from the pack I hate trolling through a pack of boats. Friday and Saturday we were east of Kelly's due north of Cedar Point. I let a buddy of mine who runs a charter service know about our fishing "spot" from Friday and Saturday and he and his clients had a good trip Sunday.


----------



## jsh62 (Oct 5, 2011)

1st trip up this year (fri,sat) how are the mayflies around reef complex and w. sister thanks Jeff


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

jsh62 said:


> 1st trip up this year (fri,sat) how are the mayflies around reef complex and w. sister thanks Jeff


fished 1 mile north of westsiste 3 man limit 2 hrs today spoons and bandits lot of fish up thier


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone else fishing around the islands is seeing the almost constant pattern of small marks on the fish finders..? Every trip out this season, from the top of the water to the bottom,not big enough to show in color scale, and very different from the colored blobs that I think are eyes or sheep head. I don't recall ever seeing this on my Garmin Echo, and the settings are the same as other years...so I don't think it is any sort of interference.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Aquaholic, yes I have seen these small marks in between the islands since first trip this spring and have wondered what they are. May be small walleye. 



aquaholic2 said:


> I am wondering if anyone else fishing around the islands is seeing the almost constant pattern of small marks on the fish finders..? Every trip out this season, from the top of the water to the bottom,not big enough to show in color scale, and very different from the colored blobs that I think are eyes or sheep head. I don't recall ever seeing this on my Garmin Echo, and the settings are the same as other years...so I don't think it is any sort of interference.


----------



## fishinfrank (Feb 22, 2012)

I posted a report to a fellow OGF. The day previous limited and the only boat in the area. The next day, sea breeze charters dominated the area. Of course they own the lake


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would like to think it is young eyes too, but I have caught a few of the 2018 fish on spoons so they will hit them...but, when I troll thru these "objects" nothing on the spoons. If the water clears up and I still see this I plan to drop my Marcum camera down for a look see...pretty amazing population of something....!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> I would like to think it is young eyes too, but I have caught a few of the 2018 fish on spoons so they will hit them...but, when I troll thru these "objects" nothing on the spoons. If the water clears up and I still see this I plan to drop my Marcum camera down for a look see...pretty amazing population of something....!


Bug hatches maybe??


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

no


Saugeyefisher said:


> Bug hatches maybe??


...No...different sizes of blips, and they have been there all spring, mid May till now, any bug hatch would be temporary....


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

fishinfrank said:


> I posted a report to a fellow OGF. The day previous limited and the only boat in the area. The next day, sea breeze charters dominated the area. Of course they own the lake


I think I saw a buoy with their name on it! Lol
They tend to be a little rude too!! 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Headed out of PIB tomorrow. Should we head towards west sister or Kelley’s? Planning to go north towards clear water either way. Thanks!


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

2 person limit in 3 hours drifting west of North Bass sat morning. 1 long drift. Gold Weight forwards and. Orange / chartruce harnesses


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Out of PIB I would go to the North, maybe Northeast and get with it, a lot of walleye in there..


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

fish there yesterday with a fishing buddy of mine. didn't get our LIMIT but it was a good time with a friend - with or with out our LIMIT.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

The best fishing seams to be in deeper water close to Canadian line recently.


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Now that the water inside has cleared up dramatically there should be and are good fish from the NE part of the range and heading towards rattlesnake island. We took a 3 man limit in about 55 minutes on Friday 40TTs back 65 and couldn't keep 6 rods in the water.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

June 21st with JT Charters ran 18 miles out of Port Clinton,shut the motor down at 6:30a.m. headed back in at 7:30a.m. with 5 man limit...been going with him over 15 years, always on 'em.


----------



## keiffer158 (May 25, 2005)

My dad, a buddy and myself went out Yesterday and fished East/Northeast of Kelley's. It took us a while (This is my first year targeting walleye) but we found an active school. They ranged from 40-47 fow and were caught on spoons behind #2 tadpoles 100 out. We did not limit but 13 nice fish was a success for these novices.























Sent from my SM-G977U using Tapatalk


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice job keiffer. Good detailed report


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

sjwano said:


> I know its a week away, but we'll be up next week staying on PIB. Looking for help with general direction/areas to try. Should we go west towards west sister, or head east, north of kelley's? Ccentral basin run is a little too far for our boat....thanks


Bud, just leave the boat at home. All you gotta do right now is jump in the water and you will come out with a Walleye or 2 in your pocket. You will be right in the middle of them out of PIB. I like the Kelly's area, but go west if you want.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Anybody know if there are still eye's off of catawba? Don't have the boat to run out to the islands.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

bassmaniac said:


> Anybody know if there are still eye's off of catawba? Don't have the boat to run out to the islands.


Assuming you'll be casting and not trolling, put in at west harbor and motor out to middle harbor shoal. Cast husky jerks on top of the shoal early and late in the day. It's an awesome mid to late summer spot. The weed growth on the shoal varies from year. If you find good weed beds on the shoal it can be fantastic walleye fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ErieEye said:


> Assuming you'll be casting and not trolling, put in at west harbor and motor out to middle harbor shoal. Cast husky jerks on top of the shoal early and late in the day. It's an awesome mid to late summer spot. The weed growth on the shoal varies from year. If you find good weed beds on the shoal it can be fantastic walleye fishing.


This sounds like a ball!!!!


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Probably go check it out early Saturday morning. Looks like boat traffic might be an issue.


----------



## Lake Erie (Jun 20, 2008)

Finally purchased a sonar unit with side scan and down imaging and the boat is almost ready to go for entire weekends. Once it's all together I will begin my sonar and underwater camera work. After I get something of note on the little marks or something else of interest, I'll post it. Stay tuned...


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lake Erie said:


> Finally purchased a sonar unit with side scan and down imaging and the boat is almost ready to go for entire weekends. Once it's all together I will begin my sonar and underwater camera work. After I get something of note on the little marks or something else of interest, I'll post it. Stay tuned...


That would be really interesting... can't wait to see...


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Lake Erie is just to dirty to get good pictures .I have tried they work good Ice fishing.But I have had not had much luck any other time unless it is close to the surface I hope you get a system that works.I will be interested

this is the one I had 
*Aqua Vu HD700i*
*I have been looking at the 10 is said to be better to be a lot better we will see*


----------



## winjamr57 (Jun 11, 2009)

hearttxp said:


> 42 more today !


Dang Captn. Mike! Any walkin spots or open dates coming up?


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Sitting at lake house now with eyes on water west of Catawba point.Got a few boats visible on horizon drifting but not a head boat in sight.Yesterday afternoon the head boats all motored north past horizon to fish.Looks like most are fishing in deeper water now.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Fish yesterday in 23- 24 ft. of water 6 fish in 40 minutes and not a boat around. not a mile off shore.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

We


bustedrod said:


> funny story couple years ago when perch was sought after we were out of fairport at the hump. the only boat .. now we were slammin the perch and i heard a plea for help finding fish , so i felt compassionate enoughh to help the guy out so i shouted out where i was and what was goin on.. couple minutes later the guy shows up and we were anchored up having a good time dropping perch in the cooler,, but anothr few minutes later and it looked like the ohio navy was converging on us within 10 minutes we were tight with lots of boats. i mean lots hahahah


W've all done that perhaps in the "good old days", not so much These Days! Years ago, we were slammin jumbos between the Hospital and Eastlake stacks. Pretty much a barren(mid-week )! lakeSlooow everywhere else! Linda Mae had responded to my plea for a perch report years before so when I heard him on the radio asking for a perch report, being close to limiting and thinking I'd return the "favor", I answered our approximate location(and we were the Only boat in that area)! Boats came from every direction, later, LM chugs in as well! Bad thing was, the fish developed lockjaw due to all the boat/motor commotion and we never filled our limits!


----------

